

Openport – A free reverse ssh service - openport
https://openport.io

======
TimWolla
What makes this better than simply using port forwarding and dynamic DNS?

~~~
openport
Port forwarding is not always possible if you don't have access to your
company's router or whatever. Also, this is much quicker to set up if you only
need it temporarily.

